# Inflation and the present scenario...



## madhusoodan (Nov 25, 2008)

> Inflation is adversely affecting the students of professional colleges, who are in the verge of getting placed. In many colleges, this inflation has shown its bad impact on the placement activities. Can you say that if the UG students go for higher studies and when they come back after 2 or 3 years, the placement activities will be improved?


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 23, 2008)

What makes you think that inflation is the cause of this placement crisis?
You are probably blending two current scenarios and swapping their outcomes.


----------



## confused (Dec 23, 2008)

^^whats with the inverted avatar?? lol


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2008)

I think he means *recession*.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 23, 2008)

^+1


----------

